# Transfert Apple TV trés trés lent !!!!



## Guizzzz (28 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,

j'ai reçu mon apple tv hier et j'essai de transférer mes films et music sur le disque dur de l'apple TV mais c vraiment trés trés trés lent !!!

combien de temps pour vous pour transférer environ 3 gig ?

Merci


----------



## vulcan (29 Février 2008)

beaucoup trop. Je préfère le streaming  tant que je n'ai pas à me deplacer avec mon AppleTV. Sitôt dans iTunes  , sitôt dans  la becane


----------



## pim (29 Février 2008)

Pour transférer seulement 3 Go, ce n'est pas long d'ordinaire, même si on n'a que du Wifi G. Chez moi, cela ne doit pas prendre plus d'1/2 heure, ça c'est sur !

Sinon, petite astuce, jeter un coup d'&#339;il sur les réglages de la borne Airport, qui sont accessibles depuis l'Utilitaire AirPort qui, comme son nom l'indique partiellement, est dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires. Une fois là, mettre la borne sur un canal de transmission autre que 1, qui est souvent pas mal encombré en ville. Par exemple, chez moi je suis sur 3.

Dans la série des trucs évidents, se rappeler que plus émetteur et récepteur sont loin l'un de l'autre, moins ça carbure...


----------

